# yeah



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i finally got ahold of a 2 7/8" hole saw for my case, and i am soon going to drop my pc back into it. this will be this particular PC's 35th case transfer. after seeing it run in 14 different cases, i am sure that my mini tower is the best, but i like this other thing i am working on better. you guys will be seeing it soon, and i am gonna be laughed at big for this one. (remember, i like the nostalgia and the crap like that, so think old.) 


and while i am here, has anyone else succesfully routed the cd roms and floppy to an outside location? i am working on something for someone, and they want their cds and floppy in a small case on the desk, and the rest of the machine hidden. and i will say this...

it is really hard to make a 5 foot cable that has a full floppy cable, and a full ide cable, a cd audio cable, and power for the silly things....(think of the number of conductors, and i did it with one color of wires, except the mini rg-8 coaxial wire i used for the audio cable)

but give me a soldering iron, and leave me alone for a day....

now i just need to finish welding the drive box...
and i have to find some sort of a way to plug this fat cable into the back of the pc....( other than simply diving through a hole in the case and plugging into the board like it is now)

~BoB~


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

> but give me a soldering iron, and leave me alone for a day....


I can do that for more than a day, lol 

Bob, what kind of a tool you use for welding ?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you run the IDE cable 5 feet, it's likely the CD won't work. OTOH, there are USB floppies and CD's available that would allow you to do what you are speaking of without any reliability issues. In truth, I don't see the point in extending the floppy, I rarely use them nowadays, and I wouldn't have an issue if they were hidden.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Johnwill beat me to it, but yeah, try USB or if you have the money SCSI. Any chance of getting pics?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*ok, alot closer to 2.5 feet*

i guess it isnt 5 feet. it is closer to two and a half. it is 29 inches worth of cable, and after going to the whole way, it works fine, its just ugly. i am wondering why you say 5 feet of ide cable wouldnt work. is there something i dont know about ide cables? 


and as far as what i use to do my welding, i have to use other peoples equipment when it comes to things like that. but so far i have been using a wire feed arc welder without a gas bottle. it seems to be working just fine on the steel, but i havent managed to get any aluminum peices welded without it looking like a two year old did it. 

anyways, i am hoping to get a battery for my camera soon, and then i will be able to post pics.

~BoB~


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: ok, alot closer to 2.5 feet*



bob vila said:


> *i guess it isnt 5 feet. it is closer to two and a half. it is 29 inches worth of cable, and after going to the whole way, it works fine, its just ugly. i am wondering why you say 5 feet of ide cable wouldnt work. is there something i dont know about ide cables? *


Well, there's probably a lot that both of us don't know about IDE cables, but I probably have an advantage, being a practicing EE.  Long runs of high speed signals, such as IDE controller to disk communication, will seriously degrade very quickly in a long cable run. IDE signals are single-ended voltages, not differential current like twisted pair Ethernet.

Did you ever wonder why the 80 conductor cables for ATA-100 and ATA-133 drives are always so short? It's because if they were much longer, reliable communications would not be possible.


----------

